# Car subwoofers in home audio system



## Akneeland (May 28, 2012)

I have found multiple threads on this but none that answer my specific questions. 
I have two 12" Sony Xplod subwoofers that I am looking to use for a home audio system. I'm hoping that it's possible to hook them up to Brookstone's Idesign tower for ipod's.

I've visited the local bestbuy and they said it is not possible to do this, but many people I know who have experience in this type of stuff said it is possible if you use the correct amp and power supply. 

I am NOT tech savvy when it comes to this subject so I thank you for your patience.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Of course it is possible, as you suspect. Most users here are likely not familiar with these woofers, so you might want to post some description and specifications.


----------



## Akneeland (May 28, 2012)

Product Features

Automotive passive subwoofer with 12-inch pentagonal cone for low distortion and clean bass
30 to 2,000 Hz frequency response; designed for use with amplifiers up to 350 watts RMS (1,200 watts peak)
Uses anti-corrosive, highly conductive gold-plated binding-post speaker terminals
3 layers of high-strength damper material ensures virtually perfect linear travel of the voice coil and thereby accurate performance
Measures 12.125 x 6.375 inches (W x D) sunk/in socket

Technical Details

Brand Name: Sony
Model: XSL121P5
Depth: 6.37 inches
Height: 12.12 inches
Width: 12.12 inches


----------



## Akneeland (May 28, 2012)

lcaillo said:


> Of course it is possible, as you suspect. Most users here are likely not familiar with these woofers, so you might want to post some description and specifications.


^^ In response to your suggestion of naming the descriptions. ^^ thank you


----------



## tundraSQ (Mar 17, 2007)

by hook them up to....are you thinking you can power these xplod subs with the brookstone tower amp?


----------



## Akneeland (May 28, 2012)

tundraSQ said:


> by hook them up to....are you thinking you can power these xplod subs with the brookstone tower amp?


No, in addition to the amp inside the Brookstone Tower, I have a 2000 Watt amp that has been sitting with the subs:
Product Features

4 x 500 Watts Max Output
2 x 1000 Watts Bridged
No Remote Bass Boost Controller

Technical Details

Brand Name: Legacy
Model: LA4670SL
Warranty: 1- YEAR


But I'm under the impression that only a car battery can power that. 
Sorry for my nubishness. What amp would you recommend i get?


----------



## tundraSQ (Mar 17, 2007)

Akneeland said:


> No, in addition to the amp inside the Brookstone Tower, I have a 2000 Watt amp that has been sitting with the subs:
> Product Features
> 
> 4 x 500 Watts Max Output
> ...


If i were you....i would do some reading....and then define your goals. budget, and timeframe.

The xplods and the legacy amp were not designed as HT speakers or amps...and i would not spend any energy trying to make them into something that can make HT.

Find a plate amp....like a bash 300....or something in your budget over at Parts Express, amazon, or ebay....and then i would buy the new entry level sundown 15" driver that is $129....and build a simple sealed box...maybe 4 cuft for it....maybe not ideal box for that sub...but its a start, and its1000% better than the legacy/xplode combo.


----------



## Akneeland (May 28, 2012)

tundraSQ said:


> If i were you....i would do some reading....and then define your goals. budget, and timeframe.
> 
> The xplods and the legacy amp were not designed as HT speakers or amps...and i would not spend any energy trying to make them into something that can make HT.
> 
> Find a plate amp....like a bash 300....or something in your budget over at Parts Express, amazon, or ebay....and then i would buy the new entry level sundown 15" driver that is $129....and build a simple sealed box...maybe 4 cuft for it....maybe not ideal box for that sub...but its a start, and its1000% better than the legacy/xplode combo.


Good advice but unfortunately at this time I'd much rather stick with the subs I have, and build around those due to the fact I already have them. 
If you were to build a home system with those subs, what would you use? I don't mind having to buy a new amp or anything else. But in a way I'm stuck with those subs for now.


----------



## Akneeland (May 28, 2012)

tundraSQ said:


> If i were you....i would do some reading....and then define your goals. budget, and timeframe.
> 
> The xplods and the legacy amp were not designed as HT speakers or amps...and i would not spend any energy trying to make them into something that can make HT.
> 
> Find a plate amp....like a bash 300....or something in your budget over at Parts Express, amazon, or ebay....and then i would buy the new entry level sundown 15" driver that is $129....and build a simple sealed box...maybe 4 cuft for it....maybe not ideal box for that sub...but its a start, and its1000% better than the legacy/xplode combo.


I also have access to this amp, if it would work any better: 

Product Features

2 Ohm Load Stable Class A/B
Selectable 45Hz, 6/12dB Bass Boost
Variable 12dB 20-50Hz Subsonic Filter
Bridged Synchronization (strap amps together for double power!)
MOSFET PSU Transistors / Regulated PWM Power Supply / Three-Way Protection Circuitry (short, thermal & overload) / Pre-Amp Outputs / 200mV-8V Low Level Inputs

Technical Details

Brand Name: Power Acoustik
Model: CPT1-1500
Warranty: 1 Year


----------



## tundraSQ (Mar 17, 2007)

what is the impedance of the subs? Any chance you have t/s parameters as well? At minimum you will need the impedance (ohms) of the voice coils so we can find you an amp that matches the subs.

Looking on sonic...it appears they are single 4ohm drivers so any mono plate amp will be able to power them as long as you wire the drivers in series...( one + and one - from each driver will connnect together...leaving a + from one drive and a - from the other driver to go to the single + and - of the amplifier)

Is this the driver?
http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_982_Sony-XS-L121P5-12-Pentagonal-Subwoofer.html

don't take the specs literally ...any 300 watt plate amp is more than enough power to drive them to xmas.

whats your amp budget?


----------



## gotchaforce (Dec 11, 2008)

Google search for using car amplifiers in home... it requires power supply/inverter and is generally an enormous waste of money


----------



## Akneeland (May 28, 2012)

tundraSQ said:


> what is the impedance of the subs? Any chance you have t/s parameters as well? At minimum you will need the impedance (ohms) of the voice coils so we can find you an amp that matches the subs.
> 
> Looking on sonic...it appears they are single 4ohm drivers so any mono plate amp will be able to power them as long as you wire the drivers in series...( one + and one - from each driver will connnect together...leaving a + from one drive and a - from the other driver to go to the single + and - of the amplifier)
> 
> ...


Probably about $200


----------



## tundraSQ (Mar 17, 2007)

Akneeland said:


> I also have access to this amp, if it would work any better:
> 
> Product Features
> 
> ...


don't waste your time on a car audio amp....you will need to then buy a power inverter to get it to run on household current, and you can buy a plate amp cheaper than a power inverter...

this one would be fine...

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=300-803


----------



## tundraSQ (Mar 17, 2007)

Akneeland said:


> Probably about $200


then grab the one i linked to..or the bash 300....

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=300-750


either one would work great...i would go with the first one and save a few bucks.


----------



## Akneeland (May 28, 2012)

tundraSQ said:


> don't waste your time on a car audio amp....you will need to then buy a power inverter to get it to run on household current, and you can buy a plate amp cheaper than a power inverter...
> 
> this one would be fine...
> 
> http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=300-803


So given that the Dayton amp you recommended can run the two 12"s, what else would i need to purchase to make this work?


----------



## tundraSQ (Mar 17, 2007)

Akneeland said:


> So given that the Dayton amp you recommended can run the two 12"s, what else would i need to purchase to make this work?



you will need a box for the 2 subs....

But back up first....what is your source material being played on? And how are you feeding the signal to the brookstone towers?


----------



## Akneeland (May 28, 2012)

tundraSQ said:


> you will need a box for the 2 subs....
> 
> But back up first....what is your source material being played on? And how are you feeding the signal to the brookstone towers?


I have a box for the subs. I don't know what you mean by source material:/ And i'm not sure how im gonna feed the signal. 

Tbh all I know is I have the two subs in a box, the Brookstone tower, and the dayton amp on the way.


----------



## tundraSQ (Mar 17, 2007)

Akneeland said:


> I have a box for the subs. I don't know what you mean by source material:/ And i'm not sure how im gonna feed the signal.
> 
> Tbh all I know is I have the two subs in a box, the Brookstone tower, and the dayton amp on the way.


i thought you owned the brookstone tower....i just watched a video on it....it is basically a boombox that you stick an ipod or iphone onto and listen to music with...it has a subwoofer....so i doubt it has any subwofer out connections. 

What is your goal? Is this just for music fron an ipod? Why do you want the brookstone tower? For $200 that it costs you could do a few other things instead...

but first...whats your goal with this system?


----------



## Akneeland (May 28, 2012)

tundraSQ said:


> i thought you owned the brookstone tower....i just watched a video on it....it is basically a boombox that you stick an ipod or iphone onto and listen to music with...it has a subwoofer....so i doubt it has any subwofer out connections.
> 
> What is your goal? Is this just for music fron an ipod? Why do you want the brookstone tower? For $200 that it costs you could do a few other things instead...
> 
> but first...whats your goal with this system?


I have already owned the brookstone tower, and the subwoofers for awhile now. I just came up with the idea that I could combine the two, and add more bass to the tower. The only thing that I don't own atm is the Dayton amp.


----------



## Akneeland (May 28, 2012)

tundraSQ said:


> i thought you owned the brookstone tower....i just watched a video on it....it is basically a boombox that you stick an ipod or iphone onto and listen to music with...it has a subwoofer....so i doubt it has any subwofer out connections.
> 
> What is your goal? Is this just for music fron an ipod? Why do you want the brookstone tower? For $200 that it costs you could do a few other things instead...
> 
> but first...whats your goal with this system?


but yes it is just music for an ipod


----------



## tundraSQ (Mar 17, 2007)

Akneeland said:


> I have already owned the brookstone tower, and the subwoofers for awhile now. I just came up with the idea that I could combine the two, and add more bass to the tower. The only thing that I don't own atm is the Dayton amp.



Is it possible to remove the lower sub driver on the brookstone tower? If so you can drive the dayton amp with the speaker leads from the tower. ( to the high level input of the dayton amp).

you may be fine with the 70watt version of the dayton amp....as long as it has hi level inputs. Because you can only play the bass so loud before it over powers the brookstone.


----------



## Akneeland (May 28, 2012)

tundraSQ said:


> Is it possible to remove the lower sub driver on the brookstone tower? If so you can drive the dayton amp with the speaker leads from the tower. ( to the high level input of the dayton amp).
> 
> you may be fine with the 70watt version of the dayton amp....as long as it has hi level inputs. Because you can only play the bass so loud before it over powers the brookstone.


would it hurt to just get the 250 watt version?


----------



## tundraSQ (Mar 17, 2007)

Akneeland said:


> would it hurt to just get the 250 watt version?



nope...not at all....and when you replace the itower some day, you will be happy to spent the extra money. I was just giving you options.


----------



## Akneeland (May 28, 2012)

tundraSQ said:


> nope...not at all....and when you replace the itower some day, you will be happy to spent the extra money. I was just giving you options.


so anything else i need to get? 
so far i got 2 12" subs. the tower. and the 250W amp.


----------

